# Offshore Sunglasses



## Reel EmergenSea (Jan 31, 2008)

Got any opinions for offshore sunglasses-ie-for cobia fishing?
My dark shade Costa's aren't cutting it...


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Amber 580's


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

I heard the green 580's worked well too


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I think the green mirror are the 580's amber.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*glass*

Maui Jim copper lense or Amber I think they call them


----------



## bluedawg1 (Mar 24, 2011)

*bluedawg1*

Check Out The FishGillz.Con web site. These are great glasses that "FLOAT" !! And the 3M Lenzes are Great!! No I,m not a salesman just a fisherman. And the cost $25-$50 a pair. I,ve used the Costas and Maui Jims , I Like them, But I Love the Fishgillz for every day fishing.


----------



## EmeraldCoast (May 1, 2010)

I use 2 different pairs on the boat, amber 580's during cobia season, and blue mirror gray offshore. My blue mirrors got sat on the other day and I sent them in, about to see if costas are all they are stacked up to be as far as the warranty goes


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

GOOD LUCK, Thats the only thing BAD about Costa, THEIR CUSTOMER SERVICE SUCKS.


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

*Yep*



Pinksnappercatcher said:


> GOOD LUCK, Thats the only thing BAD about Costa, THEIR CUSTOMER SERVICE SUCKS.


 
I 2nd that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Buster (Apr 25, 2011)

I have always had great service from Costa.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Rod Buster said:


> I have always had great service from Costa.


There was a time when it was outstanding but the past couple of times I've needed them, it cost $100 per event.


----------



## Rod Buster (Apr 25, 2011)

Last two times I sent glasses back to Costa(last month and about 5 months ago) It was about $30.00 each time. I think the ones I sent in last month were brand new glasses.I sent them in for a broken arm and I had a small scratch on one lens that I was not stating as part of the claim and the scratch was gone.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I found a pair of Costa frames while floating down a river... no lens. Just sent them in to have some gray 580s put in and it cost $89 with free shipping (the customer service person was SUPER friendly and informative). I currently have a pair of Electric (surfer brand) that are polarized and a pair of old Costas (plastic lens) and am interested to see the difference with the 580s. Should be getting the 580s in today or tomorrow. Will let you know my opinion asap


----------

